# Running for beginners



## SacredHeart

So, I know there are quite a few runners on here, so I thought this might be a good place to field this question.

Well, I've always thought I would to run a marathon. The problem however, is that I get very frustrated by running (memories of being bullied doing school cross country I think), so I don't really like it very much. But every year, I watch the marathon and watch people with impaired mobility completing it, and think 'I have perfectly good mobility - what excuse have I got?' So I would really like to start running. I'm not overtly overweight, but I do get out of puff very quickly ( I don't think my asthma helps).

So I'm not really sure the best way to start, and I'm a bit embarrassed about running. I'd welcome any advice


----------



## Pigeon

Hi Becky, well done for having enthusiasm! My advice would be to start with little and often running sessions - literally, start by doing 10 minutes, or by walking 2 mins, then running 2mins, then walking 2, etc. The great thing about running (I think, anyway) is that you improve really quickly, so it's quite satisfying. You start to enjoy it eventually as well! There is a good website called runners world, or one called taketothestreets, which have training plans suitable for beginners. It's good to have targets to aim for, so why not sign up for a 5km run to start with, e.g. a Race for Life?

I did the Great North Run last year, having trained for a year. When I started I could only run 1-2 miles, but it builds up quickly. I can honestly say it was one of the best days of my life, everyone was so enthusiastic and inspiring, and as you say, you see people with all kinds of abilities and of all shapes and sizes taking part. Another good website is RunSweet, which is about sport for people with diabetes, so you can get some good tips off there too. My friend who I ran with has asthma, and found that running really improved her control, so I think if you take it steady you should be fine.

Best of luck, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Northerner

Pigeon has given some excellent advice there Becky! I think that, whilst the marathon might be your ultimate goal, you should look for a shorter run to set your sights on - something like a 5k or 10k in about 3 months time. Having the run as a target will help with your motivation, and when you complete it you will want to do even better, so you can then step up to longer distances. 

A lot of people, especially women starting out, can feel a little self-conscious about going running. Do you have a friend or relative who will go with you? The company is good to have, as is the moral support! 

Make sure, above all, that you get a good pair of running shoes, particularly ones that are comfortable and do not cause you blisters - remember, we have to look after our feet! I always use Asics shoes as I never get blisters with them. If you can, go to a reputable running/sports shoe shop where the staff are able to advise you, rather than the JD Sports kind of shop, or read the shoe reviews in Runners World. 

The running will definitely help with your levels and blood pressure and your asthma - you will need to test before and after each run so you can get an idea of how you react to the exercise. Carry some hypo treatment with you, just in case, and some diabetes identification. Starting off by walking and running short distances will get you off to a good start - you might walk a lampost, then run for one, then later maybe walk a lampost then run two. Eventually, you will be running all the way! It's an ideal time of the year to start, as the weather is not too hot or too cold, and the days are long, so plenty of time to schedule a run in!

Anything you think we might have missed, just ask!


----------



## aymes

Hi Becky

I do a fair bit of running, the London Marathon is my ultimate ambition, I completed a half marathon last November so I'm building up slowly. As Pigeon said, build up slowly, even if you only go out for 10 minutes at first and alternate running one minute, walking the next and so on. You do find that you really notice improvement quickly which is really motivational, even managing to run to the next lampost is great. Building up slowly is also a really good way to control your diabetes when running as the only way to find out how running will effect you is to do it as everyone is so different. I'm also asthmatic and found it quite difficult at the beginning to identify if my breathlessness was my asthma or lack of stamina, for me it was msotly the latter!
When I first took up running a bought a 'beginners guide' type book about taking up running, although not essential for me it reassured me that I was doing everything properly and gave me the sense of 'well I've bought a book so I better get on with it...'
If I find myself wavering on my enthusiasm to get out there I'll sign myself up for another race, gives me a bit of 'the fear' to work hard, I love doing  big events with a crowd etc but I guess everyone's different.
As for the embarrassment issue, you really just have to front it out, just think of all the times you see other people running, how much notice do you really take of them..? Occasionally I'll get kids start running alongside me telling me to go faster etc but I just try to ignore it and suggest they carry on for ten miles and see how fast they're going then...! If you've got someone else to run with that can be good too.
I use a thing called Nike Plus which is a sensor in your trainer which links up to your ipod to track your distance, time pace etc and I find that hugely motivational, I'm quite a competitive person so it puts in me competition with myself which is great for me!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Make sure, above all, that you get a good pair of running shoes, particularly ones that are comfortable and do not cause you blisters - remember, we have to look after our feet! I always use Asics shoes as I never get blisters with them. If you can, go to a reputable running/sports shoe shop where the staff are able to advise you, rather than the JD Sports kind of shop, or read the shoe reviews in Runners World.




I'd second that, if possible go somewhere where they watch you run before you buy, I couldn't believe the difference having the right shoes made.


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> ...I use a thing called Nike Plus which is a sensor in your trainer which links up to your ipod to track your distance, time pace etc and I find that hugely motivational, I'm quite a competitive person so it puts in me competition with myself which is great for me!



I use a Garmin Forerunner, which is a satnav that you wear like a wristwatch. It tracks my distance, pace, time, even the gradient! No more overestimating how far or how fast I've run! I can then see all this on a satellite map of my route! Now, I wouldn't suggest you splash out on anything as fancy as this when starting out, but a simple pedometer can be useful for giving you some idea of the distance travelled - you can pick up decent ones for about ?10.


----------



## mikep1979

hi becky,

i would agree with everything that has been said here regarding small and often to begin with. also you may find that as your fitness picks up your asthma may settle down a bit. i also think you need a very good pair of running shoes (i haver mine made specially for me and they cost a fortune). you can get a good set for a decent price now but do make sure they are supportive and give you a good ammount of comfort to.

now i do use a pedometer to measure distance. but it is not a very essential piece of kit to start off with.


----------



## Deano

Hi Becky ,

Glad you are looking to take up running, Like most people have said take yourself down to one of your local running shops tell them you want to start running and they will look at the way you run and advice you on the type of shoe you need e.g support or neutral, Then once you are kitted out just take yourself to a local park or even just a football field and aim to run/walk round it once. then next time try and do a little bit more you will find if you stick at it,it will soon become easier and you will be able to run further and further. When i first started i could hardly run around the block i have now completed 6 marathons and an training hard for london 2010 my first as a type 1 diabetic. Another useful training aid if you have one is an ipod you can make playlists up to the length of run you want to do e.g 30 mins and even break it up into segmants so you run to a fast song then recover with a walk jog to a slow song etc
Good luck and keep us posted on your progress
Dean


----------



## Pigeon

Lots of good advice here! I also forgot to mention another good website, much cheaper than a satnav watch, is www.mapmyrun.com, which is free and allows you to plot out routes on maps or satellite photos, so you can work out how far you ran.


----------



## runner

Hi Becky,

It's so nice to hear of someone else starting out!  I started running again after a brief spell last year, at the beginning of this year and did the 5K Race for Life at the beginning of this month - a small race as others suggest.  I didn't run it all - just walked/ran, but it doesn't matter - its just such a great atmosphere and people with all levels and abilities take part.

So far my progress is slow, (but this lot have been very encouraging!) max I got to was 3 mins run, 3 mins walk, but back to 2 mins x 2mins after a couple of weeks break for illness etc.  But I'm _determined_ to crack running for just 1 mile and then hopefully the whole 5k by next year.  You might progress a bit quicker than this and it would be great to hear how you get on.

Anyway - I use this website - http://www.running4women.com/  there is a free training programme you can download and there's loads of info about getting the right training shoes and sports bra - both I would say essential.  You can also sign up for a free email newsletter.  I  got some cheap, breathable running tops from Lidls and some training pants (jogging bottoms) from Matalan, but at this stage you could wear anything that's comfortable.

M&M sports (google it) do reduced price trainers and gear, so once you know which trainers you need, (and the running for women site shows you how to work this out), you can get a good pair at reduced price.

Good luck and don't forget to read the other posts about testing, and adapting insulin etc for excercise.


----------



## runner

Deano said:


> Hi Becky ,
> 
> Another useful training aid if you have one is an ipod you can make playlists up to the length of run you want to do e.g 30 mins and even break it up into segmants so you run to a fast song then recover with a walk jog to a slow song etc
> Good luck and keep us posted on your progress
> Dean



Brilliant idea - I've always wanted a good excuse to get one - now I can claim its for my health.


----------



## mikep1979

that m&m sports seems like a good site


----------



## runner

*Yee  Haaa!*

I've done it!  Iv'e finally got past my barrier and on to the next bit in my training programme!!  Whooo hoooo 

Don't laugh you marathon runners, but I've been stuck at walk 3 mins, run 3 mins x 4 times for a while, and today, I managed run 3 mins, walk 2, run 3, walk 2, run 3 walk 2.5, run 3 walk 2.5, and then, *ran another 3*!!!  I am soooo pleased.  Next run, I will attempt 5 mins and see how it goes...

And I saw a deer and a hare on the way!  "Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowin' through the jasmine in my mind" (or something like that!) - I'll carry on in the shower....singing that is, not running!


----------



## Deano

WELL DONE !! rUNNER Keep up the good work you are doing great you soon will be able to run all the way.
Where in East Anglia are you from ? I live just south of Norwich 
Dean


----------



## runner

Deano said:


> WELL DONE !! rUNNER Keep up the good work you are doing great you soon will be able to run all the way.
> Where in East Anglia are you from ? I live just south of Norwich
> Dean



Thanks!  I live on the east coast, not far from Yarmouth.


----------



## SacredHeart

Well done, runner! That's brilliant 

I've actually just come in from doing my first run. OK, it wasn't the longest it could have been, but I'm proud that I went out and did it.

Ran 2, walk 2, ran 2, walk 2, ran 2, walk 2, ran 1 and half, walked 2, ran 1 walked 1 ran 2.


----------



## runner

SacredHeart said:


> Well done, runner! That's brilliant
> 
> I've actually just come in from doing my first run. OK, it wasn't the longest it could have been, but I'm proud that I went out and did it.
> 
> Ran 2, walk 2, ran 2, walk 2, ran 2, walk 2, ran 1 and half, walked 2, ran 1 walked 1 ran 2.



Well done Becky - I expect you'll be overtaking me before long!  Have you got an aim or race in mind, or are you just running for fun/fitness etc?

I just want to make progress, don't mind how slow, until I can run at least 5k non-stop, then I can go out running with my friend without holding her back (even tho' she's graciously offered to run with me now.)

Keep up the good work


----------



## rhall92380

Hi Becky

I find Runners World magazine a source of useful information and inspiration. They have a website at
http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/default.asp?sp=&v=1

Richard


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> I've done it!  Iv'e finally got past my barrier and on to the next bit in my training programme!!  Whooo hoooo
> 
> Don't laugh you marathon runners, but I've been stuck at walk 3 mins, run 3 mins x 4 times for a while, and today, I managed run 3 mins, walk 2, run 3, walk 2, run 3 walk 2.5, run 3 walk 2.5, and then, *ran another 3*!!!  I am soooo pleased.  Next run, I will attempt 5 mins and see how it goes...
> 
> And I saw a deer and a hare on the way!  "Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowin' through the jasmine in my mind" (or something like that!) - I'll carry on in the shower....singing that is, not running!



Well done runner! I think you'll be surprised at how rapidly you make progress having over come this barrier - once your heart and lungs have reached a point where they can cope comfortably (you're running aerobically and therefore economically), and your legs have built up the strength and stamina, then the next stage is so much easier. Ah! The Isley Brothers - one of my favourite songs!


----------



## runner

Thanks Northerner, I do hope so.  Yes, 'Summer Breeze ' is so uplifting and the epitome of summer...


----------



## runner

*Onwards and upwards!*

More progress - Did 3 lots of 5 mins running this morning! Glad I went out earlier, as its' scorching here on the East coast.  Insulin management was a bit hit a miss tho'.  Had to delay running because BS was 4.5, after dosing for breakfast (thought I'd allowed for running later)  and I know running drops it by at least 3.  Had some squash, dried apricots and a fig biscuit.  Little while later 5.4.  Had a banana - next test was 13+  whoops!  Anyway went for run - test afterwards was 10.  Had avocado and tomato salad, 1 unit insulin.  Just tested again: 3.4!  Still perfect excuse for kit-kat 

Oh well, doesn't it drive you nuts sometimes!


----------



## aymes

runner said:


> More progress - Did 3 lots of 5 mins running this morning! Glad I went out earlier, as its' scorching here on the East coast.  Insulin management was a bit hit a miss tho'.  Had to delay running because BS was 4.5, after dosing for breakfast (thought I'd allowed for running later)  and I know running drops it by at least 3.  Had some squash, dried apricots and a fig biscuit.  Little while later 5.4.  Had a banana - next test was 13+  whoops!  Anyway went for run - test afterwards was 10.  Had avocado and tomato salad, 1 unit insulin.  Just tested again: 3.4!  Still perfect excuse for kit-kat
> 
> Oh well, doesn't it drive you nuts sometimes!



Tell me about it, I'm in Norwich and this heat is really affecting my running! Heat tends to lower my sugars anyway, as does running so the combination is a nightmare!
Well done on the improvement, it's so encouraging when it comes quickly, will I be seeing you at any of the local races anytime soon......?


----------



## runner

aymes said:


> Tell me about it, I'm in Norwich and this heat is really affecting my running! Heat tends to lower my sugars anyway, as does running so the combination is a nightmare!
> Well done on the improvement, it's so encouraging when it comes quickly, will I be seeing you at any of the local races anytime soon......?



I did the Race for Life in May, but probably won't do another until next year. Do you enter any races on a regular basis?


----------



## aymes

There's a half marathon at the showground in November which I did last year and which I'll be doing again, really good atmosphere and although there are some very good runners there are a lot of people like me who just plod along! Tend to do the odd one with various running clubs but mostly I enter big races elsewhere, I love the atmosphere of a big spectator event! I do find races are hugely motivational though, desperately want to go out running now but had loads of hypos today so don't think I should..!


----------



## runner

Hope you managed to get a run in today instead, and the BSs were a bit more stable.  The runs sound good.  My friend is doing a 10K in London for the charity 'Break' in North Norfolk.  Good luck with your events.


----------

